# hedgehog accessory shops in Philippines



## Jumba

Hi! I am Ashley from the Philippines and owner of two hedgehogs, I was just wondering if any of the hedgehog moms and dads in here knows where I could shop for hedgehogs accessories here in the Philippines. Thank you :smile:


----------



## Tongue_Flicker

Hey ashley! Try looking in Cartimar. Almost everything you'll need is there. It's hard to find hedgehog-specific stuff in the Philippines though so you must learn to improvise on some


----------



## Hedther27

Tongue_Flicker where is Cartimar? Is it near a Recto? Is it near Quiapo? Ive heard of it but im not sure if I've been there. Also what is the usual price range for items there? Thanks.


----------



## miyonette22

Cartimar in pasay. I think it's in libertad. You can also check Arangke market in recto. There are pet stores there where you can improvise some of the products. I've never been to Cartimar but I think it's where most animals and animal products are sold.

Like Tongue_Flicker said, those items are hard to find so we really have to improvise our stuffs. Good luck!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker

Hedgehog stuff can range anywhere from P10 for small food/water dishes. P25 for a nice week's supply of wood shaving to P280 for a nice sized convertible bird cage. Hedgie safe cat toys usually costs less than that. 

What kind of accessories do you have in mind?

Aranque market is also nice but they kinda specialize in black market pet trades than focusing more on pet accessories. Cheaper prices there are spectacular but also kinda shady, if you know what i mean -__-


----------



## Hedther27

Oh so its in Pasay, where exactly? Is it near EDSA?
Ive been in Arangke, i once tried finding a hedgehog there to buy coz i wasnt able to find a good breeder before but i find their prices ridiculous. They were trying to sell me a hoglet for php950, the color isnt that rare tho. The place also doesnt look like clean and i dont think they are taking good care of their animals there so im not going there again.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker

Haha! Got my 1st pair there and they lived for 6 years since with some nice descendants. Struck a good deal, though. Gotta a pair for 900 bucks (it was normally 1.5k each back then).

So i googled Cartimar again and it is in between Pasay Buendia LRT station and Libertad LRT station. (Sorry, it was a long time since i got back home so i'm still kinda disoriented with the area lol)


----------



## Hedther27

Oh i see. Maybe he was selling me a pair for php950 and i misunderstood. Anywho. Thanks for the info.


----------



## miyonette22

If you'd join groups in FB, you'll find the prices more ridiculous, Hedther27. Most breeders value their work and the litters they have reared and that's not an easy thing to do that's why most sell them at higher rate than what you have encountered in Arangke. You may find them unreasonable with 4 digit prices. But if you'd really want to have the best pedigree of hedgehogs, an investment is really a must and that includes the materials you'll be needing to take care of them. You can definitely trust these breeders because you'll have the idea of lineage of your hedgehogs and will be very sure that you'll be having an unrelated pair. You'll also be sure that you're not having a hedgie who will be sick. And at the plus side, they'll be able to help you for sure if you will be needing help in almost anything.

Regarding Cartimar, if you're going there by train, libertad will be nearer. I haven't yet gone there but that's what most people tell me. I'll be having a trip there soon as soon as I recover from my motorcycle injury. Hahaha... and will update this thread for you and Ashley.

Exercise your creativity with materials you think you can use. If you're in doubt, you can ask people here and they'd be more than willing to guide you. There are many threads here too that has DIY instructions. They may seem inappropriate with our location, but a few tweaks and they'd be Filipino hedgehog friendly.


----------



## SillyDotsHogmom

hi!

I'm a brand new owner of 2 hoglets, 1 choco and 1 pinto from the PH too. do you guys use those fleece caves on your hedgehogs? i'm not sure if i should get one because i'm wprried it might make them too hot but then again i also use the AC in my room every night where I keep them. I don't want to put them out in the kitchen.  help please!


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro

This post is about 2 years old. Please start a new thread with your questions.


----------

